# Early seine net vessels rigged with auxillary sails



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Are there any photos of old seine net/ dual purpose motor vessels with their sails up? 
I am in the process of building a model of just such a vessel, and want the rigging to be accurate.

Also, are there any photos of early open geared winches? I am having a real struggle finding enough accurate info to build a replica.

I hope that someone out there can help.

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Still nobody got any pics/ideas/help for me please?

I have found this pic of a danish? boat with sails up.

I also have a pic from Ian Sutherlands book "From herring to seine net fishing", that shows a boat in Wick harbour with it sails up to dry, but it is too far away to see anything worthwhile.

Research has proved that the boat Im modelling, the "Girl Mina", was ketch rigged for the auxillary sails, with a gaff rigged mizzen, and one jib, but the main sail design eludes me still. Was it also gaff rigged, or bermudan style?

Help???

Barry


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I assume you've searched the gallery.
There are three pictures of the Girl Mina, admittedly none with sails up but with some detail of rigging.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=104147
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=68506
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=36366


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Marconi,
Yep, I have those pics, plus a good few more!! Cheers anyway though.

The last of the three pics you posted the links to is the most important to me. It shows her in a relitively new state, with the original wheelhouse and fittings. This is how I am building the model. I just wish it was a bit clearer, so I could see more detail. Aah well. You cant win them all.

I wont be displaying the model with the sails up, but I would like to sail the model with her sails up (Radio Control), just to see how the real one would have sailed.
I am currently sailing (RC) a model of my Great Grandfathers sailing herring drifter, the Zulu "Adequate" WK109. The Girl Mina was his last fishing boat, and the Adequate was his first owner/command. There are a good few in between for me to build models of as well!!!
I have attached a pic of her on the water, sailing in a strong wind with the sails reefed. She is 1/2" to the foot scale, and around 40" long (minus the bowsprit!)

Barry


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

An impressive model, Barry. Well done. (Thumb)
I felt sure you must have seen the pics but it was worth a try.
There's a picture of Girl Pat with the mizzen up but looks like the main is too short for a sail.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=64231
Best of luck with your search
Cheers
Kris


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Kris, cheers for the link.
The pic three to the right of the one in your link, the pic of the "Golden Gain", is another good one, but shows the later long footed headsail that was in use in the 40's/50's.
The sail rig im after pics of has a seperate smaller jib/headsail, a marconi/bermudan, or gaff rigged main, and a gaff rigged mizzen.

I have drawings for an Irish 50footer that show a loose-footed marconi mainsail, the small headsail, with a 5% mast overlap (almost a genoa!), and the gaff mizzen. This is the closest I have come to the actual rig so far, and if nobody can tell me any different, thats the rig I will use on the model.
I have never seen a motor boat pic with a gaff boom on her main mast yet, so that could possibly be telling me something!!

cheers,
Barry


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

I take it the photo on page 210 from herring to seine net you'll have already seen.

Bill


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Billy,
Aye, Ive studied it closely, but It is the same rig that is shown on the pic of the "Golden Gain".
Have a look at the drawings I sent you, and you'll see a rig that is more like what im led to believe was fitted.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

I have obtained photos of the Venus, WK33, which show a gaff rigged main sail, a gaff rigged mizzen, and a small foresail.
She was built a couple of years before the Girl Mina, so should be very similar.


----------

